# Charity Fundraiser - Barista Training in Essex - 08 November - £20



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

On 08 November between 7 and 9pm, Denise from Coffee XTC will be holding a beginner brewing and grinding on syphons and filters workshop.

There will also be a Cimbali M21 Junior 1 group espresso machine and grind on demand grinders available to use as well.

Denise is an SCAE accredited trainer and a Gold Cup practitioner. She is also a Sensory Judge for the UK Barista Championships.

St Clares Hospice looked after a family member and Denise would like to show her appreciation by raising funds and donating them to their hospice.

Venue:

Coffee XTC

MYCO Garden Centre

Elder Street

Wimbish (between Saffron Walden and Bishop's Stortford)

Essex

CB10 2XA

Contact Denise to reserve your space

Telephone 01799 543809

Email [email protected]


----------

